# Help, Please..



## aze (Apr 17, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I have decided to move back to the US for personal reasons. I have a small ( 40 boxes and 4 m3) Menage de Casa (Household items) and I am finding almost impossible to get information regarding 

1- the best - less expensive -way to send it 

2- services that covers Morelos

There are a lost of web sites regarding moving from USA but I can't find much of the opposite.
I contacted UPS but they don't ship household items anymore. 

Since I am no way near the border, I need to first assess costs . Most of my stuff consists of books, music , clothes and some kitchen utensils.... 

Please, if you have ANY suggestions I would be eternally grateful.

Thanks

aze


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

aze said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have decided to move back to the US for personal reasons. I have a small ( 40 boxes and 4 m3) Menage de Casa (Household items) and I am finding almost impossible to get information regarding
> 
> ...


I had some friends who hired an individual with a truck to drive them back to the US. It was pretty reasonable, but I don't know exactly what it cost.


----------



## aze (Apr 17, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> I had some friends who hired an individual with a truck to drive them back to the US. It was pretty reasonable, but I don't know exactly what it cost.


Hi TD 

Thanks so much for responding.

Is it possible to find more information about that person your friends hired?

Here is Morelos is not that easy and/or safe to venture to unknown /unrecommended people. 

I am sure is the most cost efficient way to take my belongings through the border.

What troubles me is how far I am from any border 

warmly

aze


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

aze said:


> Hi TD
> 
> Thanks so much for responding.
> 
> ...


I will ask them and get back to you. They left from Guadalajara, but given the distance to the US, going from Gdl to Morelos first doesn't sound like a big deal to me.


----------



## aze (Apr 17, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> I will ask them and get back to you. They left from Guadalajara, but given the distance to the US, going from Gdl to Morelos first doesn't sound like a big deal to me.


Thanks so much TD 

You are giving a bit of hope; I really need it for I felt quiet discouraged in this search...
Will wait for your response .....

If anyone has any ideas I absolutely would welcome them 

warmly
aze


----------



## Mexicodrifter (Sep 11, 2011)

There are moving companies in Mexico that would take your stuff at least to the border and then you could transfer to a Bekins or something.
http://us.mc1618.mail.yahoo.com/mc/...ompose&&.rand=1917244914&clean&.jsrand=872914
This site is from Yahoo adnlist a few movers to or from mexico. 
Good luck.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

This company has been used by many expats, in both directions, and has an excellent reputation:

seymi.com.mx
SEYMI, S.A. DE C.V. Servicios de Empaque y Mudanzas Internacionales. Su mejor eleccion en Mexico. Worldwide Moving, Packing and Storage. Your Best ...
seymi.com.mx - En caché - Similares


----------



## aze (Apr 17, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> This company has been used by many expats, in both directions, and has an excellent reputation:
> 
> 
> RVGRINGO,
> ...


----------



## aze (Apr 17, 2011)

Mexicodrifter said:


> There are moving companies in Mexico that would take your stuff at least to the border and then you could transfer to a Bekins or something.
> 
> This site is from Yahoo adnlist a few movers to or from mexico.
> Good luck.


HI MXDrifter,

I am having a hard time with the link you send me. It does not take me to a site.
It brings me back to yahoo email :confused2:

(I have to delete it from this response to you because Expat Forum reads it as if I was posting the link ( I guess I am not allow to post links??))

thanks
aze


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Aze,

I finally have contact information for the guy that moved my friends back to the US. I will send you a private message with his contact info. It contains his home number so I am a little reluctant to post it on the open web.


----------



## aze (Apr 17, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> Aze,
> 
> I finally have contact information for the guy that moved my friends back to the US. I will send you a private message with his contact info. It contains his home number so I am a little reluctant to post it on the open web.


Is understandable TG. I saw the msg and responded to you. Thanks so much.

aze


----------



## aze (Apr 17, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> This company has been used by many expats, in both directions, and has an excellent reputation:
> 
> seymi.com.mx
> SEYMI, S.A. DE C.V. Servicios de Empaque y Mudanzas Internacionales. Su mejor eleccion en Mexico. Worldwide Moving, Packing and Storage. Your Best ...
> seymi.com.mx - En caché - Similares


Hi RVGRINGO,

To let you know I have not heard from SEYMI yet. I will post results when I know more so is helpful to others as well. You were kind enough to share this information and I feel the least I can do is to share back.

Warmly
aze


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

In Mexico, attention to e-mail, especially in English, is not a high priority. I would suggest that you phone them.


----------



## aze (Apr 17, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> In Mexico, attention to e-mail, especially in English, is not a high priority. I would suggest that you phone them.


Hi RVGRINGO,

I did both. I wrote an email first and then follow up with a call. Not one answers to either phone number but I will keep on trying 

regards
aze


----------



## Mexicodrifter (Sep 11, 2011)

aze said:


> Hi RVGRINGO,
> 
> I did both. I wrote an email first and then follow up with a call. Not one answers to either phone number but I will keep on trying
> 
> ...


In Mexico you must remember that folks work long hours. Try early morning, around 7:30-8:00 or at night around 9 pm. You will probfably get better results.
Good luck,


----------



## aze (Apr 17, 2011)

Mexicodrifter said:


> In Mexico you must remember that folks work long hours. Try early morning, around 7:30-8:00 or at night around 9 pm. You will probfably get better results.
> Good luck,


MXDrifter,

So true!!! I did called twice but around 11 am and 2 pm. Have no idea they worked so late in the pm. 

Will keep trying. 

And thank you so much for responding and checking on my progress 

Nice community in here........

aze


----------



## casamaya (Sep 7, 2011)

*Send UPS*



aze said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have decided to move back to the US for personal reasons. I have a small ( 40 boxes and 4 m3) Menage de Casa (Household items) and I am finding almost impossible to get information regarding
> 
> ...


Hi
Try United Parcel Service (UPS) for anything that is NOT fragile. And for books, MexPost
has a cheap rate for used books -but it takes forever, good luck. UPS get stuff there in
about 2 wks, and you have a tracking number.


----------



## aze (Apr 17, 2011)

casamaya said:


> Hi
> Try United Parcel Service (UPS) for anything that is NOT fragile. And for books, MexPost
> has a cheap rate for used books -but it takes forever, good luck. UPS get stuff there in
> about 2 wks, and you have a tracking number.


Hi There Casamaya,

Thanks for the suggestions. I did know about UPS and checked with them already. Is a bit expensive because I own lots of books (hard to leave behind) 
They will be an option if the rest does not worked out. Did not know about MexPost. Will check that.

warmly
aze


----------



## aze (Apr 17, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> Aze,
> 
> I finally have contact information for the guy that moved my friends back to the US. I will send you a private message with his contact info. It contains his home number so I am a little reluctant to post it on the open web.


Hi TD,

I got your PM. Here is the posting original from you? 

At any rate I just wanted to follow up ,
regards

aze


----------



## Mommycallaway (Nov 11, 2011)

*Greyhound Bus*

Have you checked in to the bus system. I know Greyhound has a package service. Good luck!



aze said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have decided to move back to the US for personal reasons. I have a small ( 40 boxes and 4 m3) Menage de Casa (Household items) and I am finding almost impossible to get information regarding
> 
> ...


----------



## aze (Apr 17, 2011)

Mommycallaway said:


> Have you checked in to the bus system. I know Greyhound has a package service. Good luck!


Hi there Mommycallaway!

Actually it never occurred to me to check Greyhound. I will give it a try.....

thanks so much for suggesting,

warmly,
aze


----------



## jasavak (Nov 22, 2011)

Also , most bus stations have a shipping service next to them .


----------

